# Would you buy a 19 year old pony



## stanley101 (17 February 2010)

Hi

I have seen a lovely pony for my daughter. Really sweet looks perfect. But she's 19 and although she looks good now I'm worried that a year down the line she's going to be too old to ride. I love her but the people at our yard are all saying don't do it.

So come on, talk me into buying her.

Thanks

S


----------



## lizziebell (17 February 2010)

If she is a healthy pony then your daughter will probably outgrow her before she gets too old !

I bought my current horse as an 18 year old. She supposed to be my 2nd horse and has turned out to be fantastic and is now my 1st and only horse. She is fighting fit in her 20's now, and her mother was still in work at 30!

Go on ... buy her !!


----------



## loz9 (17 February 2010)

my first pony was about 22 when we got him. He was still going strong 7yrs later &amp; was only retired due to me going to uni &amp; not having anyone to ride him! (couldnt sell him at that age) &amp; he happily become the foals babysitter now hes in his 30s! oldies are brilliant! 
go on get heryou know you want to!!


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (17 February 2010)

The risks are higher when you have an older animal, and you need to think about what you would do with her, if the worst happened and you were unable to ride her through arthitus etc but she was a healthy little thing in every other way, would you be able to keep her then?

Having said this, my horse lived until around 30, and I didn't start riding him until he was 17+, and it was only in the last couple of years that he slowed down.  But I payed some hefty bills towards the end, which is something else to consider.
Also how much are they asking?  

Sorry no straight forward answer


----------



## mcavity55 (17 February 2010)

i bought my daughters pony aged 26, now 28 and looks great? he is worth his weight in gold!!


----------



## Equestrian92 (17 February 2010)

If she is fit and healthy whats the problem?
I bought a 17 year old 14.2hh jumping pony before and still have her now (although retired) but nothing to do with her age etc.


----------



## itsme123 (17 February 2010)

I bought one a couple of years ago who is now in his mid twenties. He's fab. Had no health problems with him, it's only now that he's wanting to slow down a bit.  This is him this winter (he lives out 24/7 unrugged),













Being an oldie, he takes alot of 'flak' (ie riding mistakes, being dragged over jumps by an over enthusiastic 5yo, being brushed non stop) and is really laid back


----------



## SmartieBean09 (17 February 2010)

I agree Izziebell.  I bought my pony at 18.  She is now 26 and still going strong.

I lost all of my confidence on my previous pony who was much younger.  Buying an older pony meant that I had a pony who had "been there and done it" and she had!  She is fantastic on the road, excellent to handle and we have a wonderful relationship.  She will spend the rest of her days with me and if she lives as long as her field partner, this means we will have another 20 years together!

She has only started to look old this year follwing 18 months turned away due to my pregnancy.  up until then, everyone commented on how young she looked and acted.  Hopefully with work, she will regain her sparkle!

I love her to pieces!

You need to take into consideration what you would like to get out of this pony?   If she is going to be a leisure ride then her age shouldnt be a problem and if she is healthy then the cost of an older horse is no different to any other healthy horse.  Go with your gut instinct.   

Good Luck with everything Stanley101


----------



## Madam_max (17 February 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh.  So cute!


----------



## chickeninabun (17 February 2010)

Ponys can go on forever! And they're not called Golden Oldies for nothing, you know! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




A seasoned old pony would be wonderful for your daughter, they've been there, done that and got hundreds of t-shirts! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I bought my daughter's pony as a 27 yo, two years ago. She's still going strong, although she doesn't do much other than an odd hack down the lane and pull faces over the stable door at everyone! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




You might struggle with insurance on a golden oldie. Mine is covered for injury only (i.e. must have an open wound to be covered) but that doesn't bother me too much, as I do't think I'd let a nearly 30 yo go throgh the struggle of surgery or the like anyway.
If the price is right then go for it.


----------



## DanielleP (17 February 2010)

i think you judge each horse on her own merit if she is sound of heart and wind and the legs are good ( i wouldnt expect a horse of that age to pass a flexon test) and she is everything you want from a pony then i dont see why not. obviously you will be getting the horse at a lot cheaper price than if it was a 10 year old. and you need to take into account that you will probably have this pony for the rest of its life so not a good option if you intend on reselling in a couple of years  when your child outgrows as a lot of people will not even consider buying a horse in their 20's but then there could be the option of loaning. I think older horses have a lot to offer by way of saftey and experience you just need to consider if it is the right choice for you.


----------



## ester (17 February 2010)

For a kid's pony

absolutely, wouldn't question it, particularly if a first...


----------



## measles (17 February 2010)

Our section a lead rein pony was 20yo when we bought him and had taught 8 pony club children to ride.   He was always foot perfect for us and is now going to a friend for her 2yo and will spend the rest of his life there.   He is a terrific pony and his age was of no consequence.


----------



## Madam_max (17 February 2010)

My mare is 19 and in fact she's nicer now and much more placid, but you would never know she is 19


----------



## bailey14 (17 February 2010)

I personally wouldn't buy a horse of that age but that's just a personal preference, but for a first pony for a daughter then definetely yes, if the pony has been there and done it and knows its job, is safe and has a good tempament than providing you are having a full five stage vetting , YES, YES, YES!!!

Horses and ponies are living well into their late 20's and 30's these days thanks too good feeding, farriery and diagnostic tools in the veterinary world and many ponies are ridden daily into their 30's without a problem these days.  Providing the pony is cared for appropriately regarding its weight and foot care and diet then there is no reason to think there is a problem. But as I say, do get a full vetting.


----------



## ester (17 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
My mare is 19 and in fact she's nicer now and much more placid, but you would never know she is 19  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

so there is hope for mine yet..... he is now 17 and I'm still waiting!


----------



## Madam_max (17 February 2010)

Oh she's still naughty, just a bit safer.  Either that or we are just used to each other.


----------



## stanley101 (17 February 2010)

Thanks I really liked the 19 year old and feel I could trust her with my daughter.

We also viewed a 9yo who didn't have any proper schooling and was a bit wizzy. Our YO wants me to go for the younger one purely because she's worried about the emotional attachment if anything goes wrong a year or two down the road. But I feel that the older one would be safer.

Its so hard knowing what to do.

S


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 February 2010)

Age shouldnt matter.

It should depend on if the horse is right for what you want it for.


----------



## PeterNatt (17 February 2010)

One thing to consider is how traumatic it would be for your child if you lost the pony.

I have a 29 and 25 year old both of which are regularly hacked out and I take the precaution of getting them health checked over by my vet once a year.

You will also need a reserve sum of money available for vets fees as insurers tend not to cover veterinary issues for horses over 15.  (Also make sure that you have a third party public liability cover in place for £10,000.00 (Ten million pounds) as again not all insurance companies do this and a recent court case demonstrated that this level of cover is essential.


----------



## Faro (17 February 2010)

Yep, I would, if it met with everything I was looking for.


----------



## lizness (17 February 2010)

I would say YES! Old ponies are great. But I would say only if you can offer a home for life or accept that you might have to put him down (and what your daughter might think of that).


----------



## hackedoff (17 February 2010)

Mines 20 and has just started dressage lessons after a 5 year break from schooling. New instructor has suggested we aim to affiliate him with BD this year!

I have a 5 year old son and if I was buying a small pony for him I would prefer a veteran. If your child outgrows it a decent veteran will sell on no problems or could be loaned out. Some get fought over by eager parents!


----------



## Theresa_F (17 February 2010)

My niece has use of a friend's 18 -19 year old section C - I would buy him tomorrow.  He is healthy, safe, great fun and above all, been there, seen it and really looks after a nine year old.

My TB was still hunting at 29 and my ponies were still in work until their early 30s and light work until 36.

If your daughter outgrows in a few years, there will be pony club mums wanting to loan or buy the pony even in their 20s if they are good, healthy and safe.

Only thing is to put aside money for vet's fees as you won't get full vet cover but you can get cover for accidents, ie kick in the field etc.


----------



## Clodagh (17 February 2010)

I have got an old pony, that was 17 when I bought her. There is nothing in this world as important as a childs safety and so she was the one straight away. Shes a whizzy little thing and loves jumping but does look old now. I spend a lot of money on food and supplements for her and she has just started having half a bute every day.
It would be worth getting her vetted, my vet said not to buy this one and we have had enough niggling problems that I see what she said it but I have my own land and she can retire here.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (17 February 2010)

My opinion would be that if he is in good health now, then he is likely to be brilliant for your daughter for the duration of the time that he is suitable for her. (what i mean is, she'll grow out of him at some point, and/or progress to wanting something that she can do a bit more competing on perhaps).  

At that point, when your daughter has outgrown him, he is going to be a few years older, and you may not find it easy to sell him. Would you be in a position to keep him, whilst being able to get another pony for your daughter to upgrade to in a few years?


----------



## Blaise (17 February 2010)

A connemara  pony i had on loan when i was younger was the first pony that was safe and sensible enough to give me the confidence to start jumping 3ft+ again and she was almost 21 at the time and only just retired from eventing. She's 24/25 now and still out doing dressage &amp; SJ with current owners. If you trust the older pony with your daughter and the vet says everything looks ok health wise then go for it. A lot of the oldies have a lot to teach their riders that younger ponies dont have the experience to. 

Echoing what's been said above though, if your daughter grows out of him a few years along the line, would you be in a situation where you could keep him and have something bigger for your daughter? It's not really fair to sell a real oldie as you never know how they'll end up. There are always other ways around things though so if he's perfect for you, i'd go for it. Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## Suzie86 (17 February 2010)

do it!!see my post earlier for pics of my 19 year old...fit healthy and touch wood years of fun left


----------



## DuckToller (17 February 2010)

YES, ABSOLUTELY, WITHOUT A DOUBT!

As an instructor and a mum,  I would go for the 19 year old without a doubt.  Been there, done it and probably got the t-shirt and dvd to prove it.  

My friend bought a 22 yr old 12.2 that's been in our pony club for years.  Her slightly nervous nine year old daughter is now hacking, jumping, and even hunting all off the lead rein.  Meanwhile friends who bought a younger pony have yet to leave the manege, six months down the line.  At this age, the pony teaches the child so the older pony has far more to offer. 

Plus you could buy a younger pony and have just as many vet problems as an older one - it just depends.  Buy it, and I bet the pony will still be going long after your child outgrows him.  Just be prepared to find a kind loan home rather than sell him on - old ponies deserve good homes.


----------



## wench (17 February 2010)

ponies last forever!


----------



## LauraBR (17 February 2010)

I definitely would for a child's pony, but only if I was in a position for it to live out the rest of it's days with us.


----------

